# Light stick score



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Went to Dollar General last night and they had the Halloween stuff on sale 70% off. I scored 27 chem lights for 30 cents each. If you have a Dollar General close by, you may want to check it out.
Also picked up some string light in "black light", green and orange. 5 boxes of those for $1.05 a piece. I can use them for something.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, always buy a bunch after halloween. Best time ta get em cause they be cheap!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. I try to keep maybe 50 fresh light sticks around at all times. Will have to stop and pick some up.

I was at Wally world last week and purchased 10 of the solar recharging yard lights for 59 cents (normally they are a few bucks each) each. These things are great in the summer for indoor night lights when the power is out. They don't produce any heat and they stay illuminated most of the night.


----------



## Bushpig (Feb 20, 2014)

I came across the UVGloStik. They are about 4" long rechargeable glow stick. You can leave them out in the light or use a flashlight to recharge them. They work very well and last a longtime. They also have a UVPaqlite. That is flat a one you can use in a backpack or bag.


----------



## readyprepared (Nov 18, 2013)

The ones I've bought in the past don't put out much light and have a shelf life. While the little $5 "Cree" flashlights available these days can probably sit unused for years with a single AA lithium battery. The bang for the buck is remarkable. Am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I came across some IR Lightsticks and the thought was to set up a trip wire to activate them, and they would light up a small area for my night vision scope. Unfortunately, they don't put out enough light for that. They do make good markers, though. I've given each of the members of our group several and the plan is for them to affix two to the grill of their vehicle, in the case that they have to approach our BOL at night during an "event".


----------

